
Trump's staff 'wiping their electronic devices', anticipating giving evidence - wglb
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/donald-trump-staff-wiping-electronic-devices-subpoena-fbi-investigation-russia-a7651276.html
======
wglb
For context, see
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arthur_Andersen#Enron_scandal](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arthur_Andersen#Enron_scandal),
where a similar action all but destroyed the firm.

~~~
bootload
^Wiping^ phones to remove content will not remove the _" meta-data"_ [0] which
is more important for investigation.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metadata#Telecommunications](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metadata#Telecommunications)

